# Rafael KUBELIK "Der Freischütz" recording?



## frankomato (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello to all friends of classical music!

Though it is a bit unpolite to do this in my first post, I have a question that I would really like to ask.
I recently purchased "Der Freischütz" bei Carl Maria von Weber, a studio recording of the Symphony Orchester Bayerischer Rundfunk directed by Rafael KUBELIK, with Rene KOLLO and Hildegard BERENS in the main roles.
However, I am receiving some strange distortion sounds on several tracks. The CD is not dirty and not damaged at all.

So my question is: Does anybody else own this version? Do you receive strange sounds in your version? If yes, I would be really grateful if said person could contact me somehow!

Thanks in advance,
Daniel


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello Daniel,

Welcome to the forum, I don't have that cd so can't help. Do stay around, someone might know the answer.


Margaret


----------



## frankomato (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello Margaret,
Thank you. I hope so either.  So I'll take a look in here every once in a while.

Greetings, Daniel


----------

